# hegner



## stevebuk (25 Oct 2013)

thinking of getting a hegner shortly, the multicut 2sv with variable speed, wanted to change the table t cast iron but its another £117 so wont bother yet as i dont do it mass production.
Anything i should be aware of before buying, oh how quick is the blade changing on these as i see it comes with quick clamp for the top, and would it benefit me to get the lower quick clamp as well..

TIA


----------



## ChrisR (25 Oct 2013)

Hi Steve.

I have a Hegner multi cut, variable speed, I am not aware that there is a quick change lower clamp, but I could be wrong, as I have had my Hegner for a number of years.

For out side cutting I as per the Hegner advice use standard clamps top and bottom, as I have a number of standard clamps, I make them up onto the blades I am going to use, before I start cutting, the advantage in doing this is, as the blades loose there edge or break I can quickly slip a new blade in and carry on cutting without loosing my impetus.

You will only need the top quick clamp for inside cutting, this clamp is held tight by the top arm screw, and therefore is a slight compromise as it does not rock with the saw action, I say slight compromise, because as any owner of a Hegner will tell you, it is the mark of good engineering that the blade moves/rocks very little. =D> 

I am sure you will be very please with your purchase, if you go ahead and get one, I have never regretted purchasing mine. :wink: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## kkartz1 (25 Oct 2013)

Hiya Steve,
Are you buying a brand new one?
The tension release works really well with the blade quick release (big knurled knob)
For fret work, you can change to your next pilot hole in about 10 seconds.
As far as the bottle clamp goes, I have 4 bottom clamps already fitted with my fave blades so that is pretty rapid as well 

Regards Kevo


----------



## smoggy49 (25 Oct 2013)

Hiya Steve,
I'm also about to buy a hegner, Im thinking of the 1v or the 2sv but I'm puzzled by the difference between them it seems only to be the throat size (95mm) albeit significant it is a £240 difference in price. Perhaps yourself or others can enlighten me I'm hoping to get a deal at the Harrogate show as I cant find one anywhere else!
Chas


----------



## nadnerb (25 Oct 2013)

Hi Steve
I have a multicut 1 with variable speed that I bought off Eugene I have to say it is bloody brilliant, the blade change is quick enough for me but I tend to stick to the one blade alot. the one fault I have is that the dust blower is not great, maybe that is just me, but appart from that I find it very good. I am going to stop now as I am sounding like a sales rep for Hegner. Let us know what you think when you get it
Regards
Brendan


----------



## martinka (25 Oct 2013)

I've not seen or heard of a quick bottom clamp. I just checked and there's not really enough room for one, even for someone with very small hands like myself. Like others, I have four bottom clamps with favourite blades ready fitted, making it quick to change over. Fitting the bottom clamp may seem a little awkward at first but you soon get used to it and a fumbling job soon becomes a couple of seconds job. Unlike Chris, I use the quick clamp for everything, but I do a lot of internal cuts. Along with ChippyGeoff, I have changed from a dust blower to dust extraction using a vac - dust is extracted from the top with the blower pipe, as well as from below. It's easily done and makes a big difference. I also made a false table from 8mm birch ply which is about 4" wider than the original. The only thing I'd like to change about mine is give it the ability to feed the blade through from the top. Anything above about 6" square is a pain to feed a blade into the middle. I'd also like variable speed so I could slow it down for cutting metal but I can do that with the Diamond now.
After saying all of the above, I imagine most people use theirs straight from the box without any problems and don't need or want to change anything.
If you do buy one, Steve, I am sure you will enjoy using it.
Martin.


----------



## stevebuk (25 Oct 2013)

thanks guys, my heart wants me to buy the Excallbur but i dare not risk it in case i have problems with it, i think i will bite the bullet and order mine shortly, what's the waiting time, anyone know..


----------



## redmoorphil (26 Oct 2013)

Hi Steve, my heart wanted the Excalibur too, but as I have said before, even the manager at axy admitted that there were serious quality issues with the machine. After seeking advice from chippygeoff I got the hegner 2sv and I was delighted with it as cutting became a real pleasure. I just can't wait to get into the workshop to use it and I hardly do any other woodworking now, just scrolling. I can promise you that you won't be disappointed with the machine.
When I ordered mine it was in stock and arrived the next day. You also hardly ever need to touch the tension knob.
Just set it initially so that the blade goes 3/4 of the way up the top clamp, and then all you need to use is the quick release lever. The only time I have had to adjust it is if I am cutting really thick stock and I am too lazy to change the blade if it starts to dull, then a bit more tightening helps.
I have also rigged my blower to suck, but I also cut further up the nozzle to make the hole slightly larger, I then drilled four holes through it and threaded through some very thin wire to make a crosshair in the nozzle. This stops larger pieces getting sucked up and prematurely blocking the nozzle.
I also bought a can of 3 in 1 in aerosol form from halfords and give the lubrication points a little spray each day. The can has lasted months already and is still half full and less messy than the liquid stuff.
Internal cuts are easy with the quick clamp and I used to avoid them but with the hegner I don't give it a second thought.
It's definitely overpriced when you think of USA saws and prices but given the limited choices in the uk it is definitely the best solution.
Phil


----------



## boysie39 (26 Oct 2013)

Steve , I don't think I could offer any further advice as I only used one other saw for a while before I bought a Hegner ,
But if I was buying a saw again I would buy the one you are thinking of buying . I think the answers you have got from members of long experience justifies you design .

Good luck if and when you do look forward to seeing your work as usual .


----------



## martinka (26 Oct 2013)

redmoorphil":2b7dpgoe said:


> I then drilled four holes through it and threaded through some very thin wire to make a crosshair in the nozzle. This stops larger pieces getting sucked up and prematurely blocking the nozzle.
> Phil



Brilliant idea! The simple ones are the best, Phil. I must have stopped a dozen times last night when cutting the Morgan car because a thin sliver had disappeared up the nozzle.

Martin.


----------



## stevebuk (26 Oct 2013)

thanks phil for the information regarding your machine, you have put my mind at ease and i feel now ready to make the leap of faith, thanks also to everyone else for their input, most valuable.
Martin, i thought when i had the hegner lookalike from axy i bought top and bottom clamps for it and thought the same applied for the hegner, maybe not..


----------



## martinka (26 Oct 2013)

Steve, I had to go check. I've just been and tried the quick clamp in the bottom and it's just not practical. You can't get in to hold the clamp still to tighten the knob, never mind put a blade in as well.

Martin.


----------



## stevebuk (26 Oct 2013)

martinka":3kbspvn5 said:


> Steve, I had to go check. I've just been and tried the quick clamp in the bottom and it's just not practical. You can't get in to hold the clamp still to tighten the knob, never mind put a blade in as well.
> 
> Martin.



thanks for checking martin, my mistake. I have also been talking to Geoff via facebook and he also says it takes about 10 secs to do, that'll do for me..


----------



## redmoorphil (26 Oct 2013)

If you have used the awfs18 then you won't believe the difference the hegner makes.
They may look the same but that is where it ends.
The hegner smacks of quality and is a dream to use compared to the axy.


----------



## stevebuk (26 Oct 2013)

redmoorphil":2aqyqqbz said:


> If you have used the awfs18 then you won't believe the difference the hegner makes.
> They may look the same but that is where it ends.
> The hegner smacks of quality and is a dream to use compared to the axy.



i am pleased you said that phil, i sent it back, hated it..


----------

